# Destin Surf-fishin'



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll be in Destin this weekend. I live in Pace (Flight School), but my family is going to be over at the condo. Was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for surf fishing. I've done well fishing right off the back of the condo in the past, but I think it might start getting crowded this time of year. Are there any other places that might produce? The jetty perhaps? 



Dave


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

guess I'll just have to get out there and hunt 'em up...


----------



## SirLawrence (Jun 18, 2008)

SemperFi-Sh,

Sorry about the lack of response....people must be out fishin'. As far as Destin goes, I have had tremendous luck on the West Jetty of Destin (the longer of the two). It is a hike getting out there and frankly, can be tricky, if not down right dangerous if you are not paying really close attention to where your feet are. However, if can walk out there or pehaps rent a kayak and yak out there (just tie it up somehow), it can be very productive. I have seen or caught, Spanish, Kings, Tarpon, Mahi-Mahi, Amberjack and Sharks. Take a couple of set ups and your cell phone just in case. Other than that, you can try the beach for Pompano and of course, you can always go to Fort Walton and the Okaloosa County Pier. Hope this helps!


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I have fished the E. jetty for years, not as much lately, but enough to know whats usually going on.

You can usually get spanish early in the morning. Hardtails and ladyfish are there almost all of the time. Redfish can be hit or miss.Once in july and one year in Aug we were catching big bulls on an incoming tide ontopwater baits.I caught ten fish over 20lbs some near 30, all on chug bugs, in about 3 hrs. The jetty can be great.

The sharks sometimes move right into the pass and I have seen 6 footers within 10ft of the rocks. Right at dusk is best.

I don't know if they are there yet, but the black snapper get so thick you can't help but catch them, if you know how. Just freeline a live shrimp about 10 or 15 feet from the rocks and let it sink down a little, bang, snapper. No leader, no weight, just a little circle hook tied to 10lb or 12lb line. I like to hook the shrimpthrough the bottom of the last segment of the tail. Doing it like this makes catching these little snapper super easy, instead of driving you crazy trying to catch them on minnows or cut bait.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, all of the above, but I hit Henderson Park this past trip and was able to sight fish for all kinds of fish. There is almost no one there in the morning and lots of space to move around looking for fish. Good luck.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

As far as surf fishing, you need to start out early, like sunup, as the beaches are filling up quick and hard to find a place. I went last week in the Crystal Beach area, got one catfish. It was rough though, in the afternoon, a lot of people out. 

If you want to catch fish, I would head to the jetties at sunrise or around sunset. Went a few days ago, got cut off on something, got two spanish, bunch of ladyfish. But you can catch just about anything there. Look at the tides.

Have been to both jetties, like they said, the west jetty is a trip, would recomend the east jettyto start. There is public access on Gulfshore Drive, almost to the end,"Osteen Beach Access".For the west jetty, park at the south west end of the Destin Bridge.










This is the spur jetty, on the east side of the pass on the way out to the east jetty. When the tide is running out, good place for spanish, ladyfish, etc.










The east jetty. I have always had better luck on the south west end. The surf side is good for pompano just outside the breakers.










The west jetty. 

Google earth it and you will have a good idea of the distance involved.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for all the advice gents...fished the surf a good bit throwing chartreuse pomp jigs. ladyfish were tearing it up. although not good for eating, they were certainly fun to catch while up to your chest in water. never did get out to the jetty, went sailing instead, but we have a condo over there so I'll be back when I know the black snapper are there. anyways, thanks again. it was good to get out and just fish....

Dave


----------

